# Foamers



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Has anyone bought these foamers from essentialsbycatalina?

http://www.essentialsbycatalina.com/shop/shopdisplayproducts.asp?Search=Yes&sppp=20

If so, which one? How did they perform? Did they hold up? Did they foam well? Do they look cheap?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

the link doesnt work, it takes me to an error page


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have gotten some LS in swaps in foamers that might be that kind. I personally do not like the tall cyclinder shaped foamers. They are easy to knock over and are hard to use one handed since the base is so small. Now take that with a grain of salt but that is my opinion.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's the link again: http://www.essentialsbycatalina.com/shop/shopdisplayproducts.asp?Search=Yes&sppp=20

I wonder if it times out or something? I checked it when I first posted and it was fine. Then I tried it later and it didn't work. But, if this link doesn't work, the site is:

www.essentialsbycatalina.com. If you search for foamer two will come up.

Thanks for any comments.
Elizabeth


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

The site worked for me. That is why I knew what they looked like. Isn't technology fun?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

I also dislike the tall slender foamers, they tip over easily... I love the big 20 table top foamers... I have found a source for them if anyone wants it.. will post... pm me..


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I also love the table top foamers. I actually use a smaller version of that bottle that holds 9 oz. Fat base does not tip over.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks - I guess I'll have to upgrade my budget! Is there any place in particular that seems to have better prices than others?

BTW, I tried my GM liquid soap and it's wonderful! I've diluted it even more than I did at first, and now have about two gallons of soap....I'll need a lot of foamers!

Thanks again.
Elizabeth


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

If it is just for home use just store the soap and refill your foamers. The older the LS the milder it is. I store mine in a 5 gallon bucket and 1 gallon jugs that my distilled water comes in.
And two gallons of soap goes pretty quick here since my DH uses a lot but loves it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

:blush What is a foamer?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

It dispenses the LS in the form of foam. You use much less since the LS has to be pretty thin for the foamer to work. I love foamers and that is the only way I sell LS.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, ok. I was wondering. Thanks, LaNell.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

A bottle that makes your liquid soap come out foamy... wonderful...


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Can you make the soap thicker at first (this will be my first batch) and then add more water later? Can I store it somewhat thick and thus save space, adding water later as needed?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes you can. I do not dilute my LS as thin as it needs to be for the foamers until I am actually filling the foamers. I store my LS to age in a five gallon bucket with a lid. I try to always have a bucket ahead aging all the time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes as above, I store my liquid soap completely undiluted as thick paste, that way I can fill a five gallon bucket with paste and have gallons of the soap aging and getting only better with time..


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

And I personally believe that LS gets better and better with age. I may be totally wrong but I try to never use fresh LS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree LaNell... I recently used some that was almost two years old and it was wonderful, so I am going to try to make tons of extra this year to get some really good aged soap.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

If you store it as undiluted paste, have you neutralized it yet? Or, if it sits for a long time do you no longer need to neutralize?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I go ahead and neutralize if needed and then let if sit. That is just my method. I have never let it age to see if it neutralizes on its own. Interesting idea though. Might have to try it and see.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Do you use a ph meter to test if it needs neutralizing? I just assumed when I made mine (my one and only batch) that I had to neutralize. Mine was so thick a paste, and very hard to stir, I'm not sure I could have gotten the citric acid/water mixed in well enough if I hadn't diluted first. I'm thinking I could dilute just a bit so it becomes just liquid enough and then neutralize and then let it sit. Hhhmmm, things to think about.

My dad was a chemist. It's too bad he's no longer around to ask about substances neutralizing on their own with time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes I use ph testing, but it also depends upon the recipe you used and how much lye.. to get a good clear soap you almost have to make it lye heavy to start out with.. NO superfatting in other words.. then dilute and neutralize... I was also curious one year and let a small batch set without neutralizing it and with age it completely balanced out.. but would not recommend this method..


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I use the little bottle of 1% phenolphthalein to check PH. Smear a little soap on a paper towel and add the drops. If it turns bright pink it needs neutralizing. I rarely end up with perfectly clear soap since I am using milk and I use natural foamers so it doesn't matter. I bought my Ph stuff from AAA Chemicals.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Barb and LaNell. I used Barb's mild coconut recipe in the sticky with half water/half goat milk. But, I'm ready to try my next batch. (I keep telling my husband we need to find more people to give soap to so I can make more!) I'll try less milk, so it doesn't come out as dark. I'll probably also up the olive oil and lessen the coconut. 

I love this soap making stuff! I'm not especially creative but this is just enough for me to use what little bit of creativity that I do have!

Still haven't made a decision on where to get my foamers, though. I spend time looking at websites, don't make a decision, then have to start all over! I should just sit down and do it!

Elizabeth


----------

